# Ticket Question



## quakes123 (Oct 15, 2008)

This maybe a long shot, but I was wondering if anyone on here knew anything about an old tickets.com program called TicketMaker? My organization only uses the old program to print voucher becasue we primarily use provenue for regualr box office ticketing. I keep getting an error message when i try printing an event that says, this event is in use please try later. Since i never worked with the program other than to copy and change events, I have no clue what to do. I am hoping someone somewhere rememebers working with this program. Any help is much appreciated. 

email: [email protected]


----------

